# Coldest night



## ALLSKIING (Nov 8, 2007)

Don"t know about the rest of the northeast but tonight is the coldest night on LI by far.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2007)

It's already into the 30s here in PA


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> It's already into the 30s here in PA



Never got out of the mid 30s here in central MA... I imagine it stayed in the 20s up where it counts.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2007)

Is it just me or is this way colder than it was last year at this time???  What a wonderful bonus..


----------



## Zand (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, considering it was 70 in January... haha.

Hopefully March is good again, but who cares, nice short offseason for summer '07 and we're ready to go early. Whoohoo!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2007)

Right now it is 29 degrees out at Mount Pocono PA and 34 degrees in Anchorage Alaska..I like this weather pattern..


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2007)

We had our first freeze yesterday with a temperature of 30.4F, but Willimantic has been down into the 20's since October 29th and that is only a few miles away, but about 500' lower in elevation. It seems like the cold air likes to pool up in the valley location's in the morning.

I do stay alot cooler during the day at 815' with a high yesterday of 44.8F vs Hartford's 50F.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 9, 2007)

loafer89 said:


> We had our first freeze yesterday with a temperature of 30.4F, but Willimantic has been down into the 20's since October 29th and that is only a few miles away, but about 500' lower in elevation. It seems like the cold air likes to pool up in the valley location's in the morning.


No frost on LI yet...:roll:
Check your PM's loafer.


----------



## bobbutts (Nov 11, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is it just me or is this way colder than it was last year at this time???  What a wonderful bonus..



At Concord NH (near me) basically the center of NE we have been below average for the last 6 days straight and most of the last 10 days.  The more important news right now is that there are no big warmups in sight.  Check out the images attached.. last year after a chilly start to Nov. we went a whole week straight above the average high.  Oh and note the green line for Dewpoint.. "snowman" would appreciate that one 

Peaking out on the 16th of last year:
Actual:  	 67  |  54
Average: 	47 | 28

Right now for the 16th the is Forecast:  45  |  26
:grin:

I think there's a decent chance we have a storm hit in the 5-10 day range too.


----------



## Zand (Nov 11, 2007)

Got down to 19 here last night. Forecast is 22 tonight, then a warm up over the week to maybe the low 50s for highs and 30s for lows.


----------

